# Sportwerks recoil... Exceed-RC



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

Can anyone who has experience with The Sportwerks Recoil please let me know your opinions on it? 

And also if anyone could possibly share any experience with the Exceed-RC brand it would be much appreciated... 

Thanks! =]


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Recoils are sweet but discontinued and getting harder to find parts and exceed is junk stay away far away!!!


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I found a Recoil Spashett edition for $89.59 which is really cheap compared to everywhere else that I've looked! So do you think it would be worth giving it a shot?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Old car*

They don't make it anymore. Free would not be a good deal. You'll be driving by yourself.


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I don't race or anything and I usually drive by myself anyway. See I'm only 16 so I would just be like playing around with it.


----------

